# London Landmarks Half 2023



## ColinUK (Jun 30, 2022)

The ballot for next year opens next week. 

This is the first (and so far only) half marathon I've done and I'm really looking forward to doing it again next year. I enjoyed it most of the time round and then again a couple of days after I'd finished!

It's so friendly and so supportive that it really was a life-affirming experience. It's a great course in the centre of London with lots of landmarks on the route (you'd think that's why it's called the London Landmarks Half!) and if you're thinking about setting yourself a challenge I wholeheartedly recommend this one. And you don't have to run or even jog it. There were plenty of people walking the course this year and I'm sure there will be lots doing the same next year. 

https://llhm.co.uk/ballot


----------



## Grannylorraine (Jul 2, 2022)

Hi Colin

I am going to enter the ballot again, despite losing my running mojo, going to start back with the runn8ng club on Monday, I did manage a couple of runs with them then got this lurgy which is hanging around.


----------



## ColinUK (Jul 3, 2022)

@Grannylorraine We’ve started a tradition we need to keep up! Breakfast/coffee/loo stop in the park before setting off!!


----------



## Grannylorraine (Jul 7, 2022)

Just entered the ballot.  But whatever I will take a charity place as I cannot miss out meeting up in the Park before hand.


----------



## ColinUK (Jul 8, 2022)

I'm hoping that I'll be not quite so unable to walk afterwards next time! 

And at least we'll know how the bus bag drop works!


----------

